# Amazing feats of bravery and skill



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

I did (Expletive deleted) like this with a downhill mountainbike when I was younger. Bravery and skill, yeah. And a big piece of crazyness.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tool said:


> I did s*** like this with a downhill mountainbike when I was younger. Bravery and skill, yeah. And a big piece of crazyness.


If you like bycycles and or mountain bikes here is a guy with exceptional skills who made what is probably the best downhill bike in the world, even beating the giants like Honda, all donefrom his small garage, those who rode it to record breaking times has to be very brave indeed.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

I will remember them, they gave all they had, endured and the truth won out.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

This is said to be the most difficult motorcycle trials competition in the world, and it is right at my back door in Swaledale and neigbouring dales, I have watched it many times but never had a go myself, folks say its only riding a bike but some of the stages are nigh on impossible to climb and finish against the clock.


----------

